# One of my Wife for CC



## Geaux (Sep 15, 2010)

Got around to editing another shot I did with my wife a month or so back.  Tell me what you like/dislike  

PS: I know it's overdone in PS, it's the look I was going for lol.


----------



## syphlix (Sep 15, 2010)

it's cute... the red shoes obv pop... 

i'm not a big fan of the brick wall on the right though... it's a bit of a black hole... maybe a little more detail there would be nice...


----------



## Morpheuss (Sep 15, 2010)

other than what you already said it looks really good


----------



## Geaux (Sep 15, 2010)

syphlix said:


> it's cute... the red shoes obv pop...
> 
> i'm not a big fan of the brick wall on the right though... it's a bit of a black hole... maybe a little more detail there would be nice...




I think it's the vignette that's making that corner of the wall to be so dark. I kind of wanted her to be the center of attention on the shot, along with the shoes, so I decided on a heavy vignette to match the styling and also give me the 'center of attention' type.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the it. The shoes make the shot, but the location is great.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 15, 2010)

I wish the shoes were more sideways and more in focus.   I think your wife is gorgeous and a great person to photograph!  Good job here.


----------



## Aayria (Sep 15, 2010)

Your wife is lovely. =)

   I like the composition, and the shoes!  (She has great taste in shoes apparently!   lol )

    I know you wanted the over processed look..but consider what it's doing to your wife's natural beauty. A lot of detail,  particularly in darker areas like her hair and eyes has been lost.  Her skin, which is probably gorgeous, is more of a corps-ish tone here, with all the color washed out.

  I think if you played with the idea, you could still achieve the "look" you wanted without taking away so much of the great details from your lovely wife.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 15, 2010)

perfect!


----------



## Geaux (Sep 15, 2010)

Aayria said:


> Your wife is lovely. =)
> 
> I like the composition, and the shoes!  (She has great taste in shoes apparently!   lol )
> 
> ...




Yeah, that's one thing I wish I could have done better ... the skin tones.  I thought for the overall look of the shot, the tones matched the feel of the shot, but now I don't know lol.  She's very fair skinned to begin with, so the editing might have enhanced it more, not sure.

This is her skin tone during a normal edit: (This shot's been posted before, but it also brings the shoes back in focus for TwinkleToes  )


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 15, 2010)

MMm shoes.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, although the picture itself is excellent, in the final composition, one thing I'd say is the left arm is a bit over exposed and parts of the right arm, pretty much something you dont' want. Other than that, yes the first image is excellent! Loving the colors. 2nd image, i do like, although it doesn't do as much for me as the first image


----------



## Geaux (Sep 15, 2010)

Mohaimenk, Usually images that have overexposed hot spots draw my attention first, but for this image, my eye is drawn directly to her face/eyes/lips and of course .... the shoes lol.

Usually my images that have hotspots like this, I discard or attempt to fix ... for some reason, this one doesn't bother me.  I do understand, technically speaking, they have some flaws lol.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 15, 2010)

No believe me I'm all for hot spots but when you do your PP, just mask that area out so it's not super bright and pretty much looses so much details. Like the watch and stuff. Not dogging your image and style, I like it as a whole. Do you have the original that you can post?


----------



## Geaux (Sep 15, 2010)

I do, but I'm at work.  I'll touch it up like I would normally do and post it sometime tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 15, 2010)

sure, i just wanted to see what the original looked like w/out any processing.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 15, 2010)

love both of these. Very nice


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 15, 2010)

I do like the first one and, to me, the over-the-top pp actually helps "make" it, though I really think that it's black in the upper 1/3 hurts it, dramatically. I am not at all a fan of the second one. It's not that the theme is bad or the pp or anything along those lines. For me, it's that it appears so unbelievable and unnatural. Being a woman who hates to wear shoes (though my husband would kill me for saying it, knowing how much I spend on my "shoe habit" every year and how my shoes take up three closets, now) I can say I fully believe no one sitting on the little dock would, by nature, remove their shoes, then line them up backward at the very edge, furthest from where they are seated. I looked at it and my first thought wasn't even about the photo quality but was "that's odd...why one Earth would someone put shoes like that", lol.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 15, 2010)

Very nice! I love the way the editing made the water, wood and dirt look surrounding her...and the shoes, so bright and well composed into the shot  They definitely *make* the shot. I do agree though about the PP done to your wife, she lost a lot of the details in her hair, face and close that would really extenuate her beauty. But I see the 'look' you were going for... so although you lost some detail, it still looks good, IMO.


----------



## Geaux (Sep 15, 2010)

Just for the heck of it, even though it's not a favorite, this is the other of the two that I applied this look to.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 16, 2010)

Geaux said:


> Just for the heck of it, even though it's not a favorite, this is the other of the two that I applied this look to.


love that tree above her! Crazy looking thing...lol


----------



## MissCream (Sep 16, 2010)

I heart them


----------



## Geaux (Sep 16, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the heck of it, even though it's not a favorite, this is the other of the two that I applied this look to.
> ...




Gotta love Moss on the trees, it gives a great setting.  It's all over the park where these were shot.

Thanks for all the other comments everyone 


PS:  I'll upload the orginal tonight, got busy last night, didn't have a chance.


----------



## dannystoria (Sep 16, 2010)

These pictures are wicked sweet!!  Your wife is beautiful!!


----------

